# Pairs/group of Male Degu- Bristol, Southampton and Exeter



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home-run rodent rescue based in Bristol.

If you are interested in adopting any of these Degu please email us for an adoption form.

All applicants are required to complete an adoption form and pass a homecheck. Thank you for your understanding.

Contact details
Website:mickelmarshmouse
Email: mickelmarsh-mice(at)hotmail(dot)co(dot)uk

Does the animal have rescue back up: Yes
Location: BS5, Bristol, Avon
Transport available: Fairly regular transport to Southampton and Exeter.

Species: DEGU
Number of groups: 2

Group: 1
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): 8mth and 3yrs
Name(s): Kurt and Indy
Colours: Blue and Standard
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Kurt was picked on by his cage mates. Indy's cage mate passed away.
Temperament: Kurt is a very friendly chap, loves to know everything that is going on.
He comes to the cage door to be let out and to have cuddles.
Indy was initially nervous but has come on leaps and bounds since his introduction to Kurt.
Medical problems: Indy has been treated for an upper respiratory problem but has recovered well.
Other info: These boys would make wonderful additions to any household.


















Group: 2
Number of animals: 2
Will the group be split: No
Sex: Male
Age(s): Approx 1yr
Name(s): Pinky and Brain
Colours: Standard. Pinky has Pink ears and Brain has Black.
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Previous owners became unable to care for them.
Temperament: These lads aren't afraid of anything and always look forward to coming out of the cage for playtime.
Medical problems: Both have a few old scars and scabs that are gradually healing up.
Other info: This pair would like a home where they can have plenty of time outside of the cage.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These boys are still looking for new homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

These boys are still looking for a loving home. We now also have a pair of female Degu available for adoption (Chilli and Bounce). More information to follow.


----------

